# Does the automatic transmission fluid ever need changed



## Joeyh700 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a 2001 vw jetta gls with a 2.0l with 115k miles was wondering if the transmission fluid needs to be changed at certain miles?


----------



## vdub18njp (Feb 26, 2009)

*From what I have heard*

VW doesn't recommend ever changing the auto tranny fluid. The auto tranny fluid is supposed to last the life time of the car and release certain chemicals that will aid in lubricating the tranny. 

However if you are getting transmission work done, then this is a no brainer, but draining this fluid requires VW only certified mechanics and tools to complete 

So make sure you get it done once and correctly, and not have some one hack their way through this or you could be spending a lot more than you considered 

For a second opinion I would ask anyone who specializes in VW's..or a VW mechanic who has been at the dealership for over 8 years, they tend to know their line of work


----------



## jayster03 (May 18, 2009)

*I'm so confused on this.*

We have a 2003 1.8t with a tiptronic that has 130k miles. I have had a few dealerships over the years tell me YES you must change the tranny fluid, the lifetime only refers to getting xxx miles before the transmission needs replaced. :what: 

And other dealers including a very good independent place tell me "no don't change it, it's a waste of money and you will have problems, it is a lifetime fluid". I wish VW would make it clear as to what they consider the life of these transmission to be. 

and then I find post like this.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1064342

If the worst that happens is I spent some money that I didn't need to, then I'm ok with that. 
I would really like to get around 200k miles out of this car.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

About 30k with the filter aswell.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

I wouldn't go past 50K max on the VW ATF and filter. I change mine every 40K.


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

In case anyone with a newer model is reading this thread, VW now does require transmission service at 40,000 miles:

For the '09, here is the information from Book 1.1 USA Warranty and Maintenance, Page 39, Service at 40,000 miles. Six lines from the bottom of the text, you will see a bullet on the right side of the page:
*
Quote: Transmission Automatic: Change fluid and filter. End Quote 

Also, this same service is required for the DSG transmission - see the bullet right under the AT one. *


----------

